# Grafikfehler bei Spielen



## Gizzi13 (18. September 2010)

Hallo

bei manchen Spielen ist bei mir die Grafik fehlerhaft. Man sieht kleine Vierecke die wie übergroße Pixel aussehen gleichmäßig auf dem Bildschirm verteilt. Zwischen diesen Pixeln wird die Grafik normal dargestellt.

Der Fehler  taucht bei folgenden Spielen auf:

Dawn of War
Starcraft 2

Bei älteren Spielen wie Warcraft 3 ist der Fehler nicht da.

Ich habe schon in anderen Foren nach ähnlichen Problemen gesucht und da wurde geraten den Treiber restlos zu entfernen und neu zu installieren. Das habe ich getan doch die Fehler sind dadurch nicht verschwunden. 

Daraufhin habe ich den Treiber wieder entfernt und den Treiber installiert der auf der mitgelieferten CD ist. Daraufhin war der Grafikfehler bei Dawn of War weg, bei Starcraft 2 jedoch immer noch da. Nachdem ich die Treibersoftware dann aktualisiert habe war der Fehler wieder bei allen beiden Spielen.

Zu genau diesem Problem konnte ich in diesem Forum und bei Google leider nichts finden daher hoffe ich, dass ihr mir helfen könnt.

Systemdaten:
Windows 7 32bit
ATI Radeon 3850
GA-p35-DS3r Motherboard

Danke für euere Hilfe


----------



## hihacker (18. September 2010)

Hallo,

hast du das Problem sobald du das Spiel startest oder erst nach ein paar Minuten, den dann wäre es möglich das deine Grafikkarte bei diesen Spielen etwas zu warm wird und es einfach nicht mehr schafft.


----------



## fluessig (18. September 2010)

Ich gebe hihacker recht. Star Craft 2 scheint von den genannten das Hardware-intensivste Spiel und darum bleiben Dir dort auch die Probleme. Die Grafikeffekte sind im übrigen auch beim Übertakten von Grafikkarten ein deutlicher Hinweis, dass man schon zu weit gegangen ist. Eventuell solltest Du mal versuchen die Grafikkarte runterzutakten. Dazu kann ich dir z.B. das Freeware Tool Rivatuner empfehlen. 
Download


----------



## Gizzi13 (19. September 2010)

Der Fehler besteht schon direkt bei Starten des Spiels daher habe ich die Temperatur eigentlich schon ausgeschlossen. Am TAkt der Grafikkarte habe ich auch nichts geändert.

Ich finde es komisch, dass mit dem alten Treiber der CD alle Spiele bis auf Starcraft keine Fehler haben sobald aber das Update auf den neusten Treiber gelaufen ist die Fehler auftauchen. 

Ich habe vor der Treiberinstallation alle vorherigen Treiber auch mit DriverCleaner gelöscht.


----------

